

Bitcoin reaches $200 - adamcharnock
http://realtimebitcoin.info

======
rplnt
Do we really need this posted every single day? People who care know where to
find this info. If the link doesn't provide anything new or interesting (which
this obviously doesn't), please.. don't upvote it. Especially when it gets
outdated few seconds after submission.

------
brazzy
At this rate, the crash is a single-digit number of days away...

~~~
Mahn
Or it's not, and Bitcoins reach a rate of thousands of dollars eventually. I
guess it's 50/50 for the buyers now.

~~~
anonymouz
> I guess it's 50/50 for the buyers now.

You need to retake basic probability.

~~~
Mahn
Are you suggesting it's substantially more likely that it will crash?

~~~
bitbubble
the crash will come, the question is at what price and what will be the floor
after the crash. Is it a bubble if it goes to 100000 and crashes to 5000? yes,
but still good for bitcoin I suppose

------
aet
Maybe bitcoin should split (like a stock).

~~~
wladimir
It is already possible to select mBTC (1/1,000) and μBTC (1/1,000,000) units
in the client. That should be sufficient, at least for now. For nBTC
(1/1,000,000,000) the 8 digits in the protocol are no longer enough, thus some
more work will be necessary. But let's not get ahead of ourselves.

~~~
aet
Thanks, didn't know that

------
Ovid
I can't wait to trade in all my tulips for bit coins ...

~~~
lmb88
or lupins, long live Dennis Moore.

------
camus
Web devs , you are stupid sorry. JS is disabled on my browser and i get "Your
browser sucks!" . Do you really think that makes me want to turn on javascript
on your website ? no. My browser(chrome with js disabled) may suck , but if
you cant provide at least a message like , 'please turn on javascript' instead
of insulting me , then F. you . I'm not going to turn JS on on your website.

~~~
Mahn
Honest question: why do you turn off js? it's usually very unlikely for js to
be able do anything remotely malicious, specially with the sandboxed model of
Chrome.

I used to use NoScript with Firefox, but at some point I realized it was
completely pointless and more of an annoyance than anything else and ditched
it. I've never seen js compromise my machine since then.

(Flash and Java are a different story though, I wouldn't be comfortable with
those always enabled)

